# Shimano Bantam Magnumlite 2000 GT



## New River Rat (May 22, 2016)

I was just digging for something in the dungeon and came across this old beast. The sticker says K-Mart and I'm pretty sure I bought it circa 1979 or 1980 for $99. I'm going to clean and lube this dino just for the heck of it. I know, this thing is almost as old as some of you yahoos....It was bought to go with a beautiful Abu-Garcia C 5500.


----------



## Jim (May 22, 2016)

$99 back in 1980? WOW! lol!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## New River Rat (May 23, 2016)

Makes the $169 I just paid for a Curado 70 (<-that's the right amount) seem about right, given 35 years worth inflation.


----------

